# Descent by Phil Geusz now available from Legion Printing



## LegionPrinting (Sep 14, 2010)

Legion Printing is proud to announce the publication of Descent, a novel by Phil Guesz.  Phil Geusz has been nominated for several Ursa Major awards for his work in transformational and furry fiction, and we are pleased to have the opportunity to present his work.

    The novel is available for purchase on our website http://www.legion-bhm.com/pb/descent/descent.html and is published in paperback, with coverart by the talented Rukis

    Money, power, nobility, and a fast car, what more could a man want?

    Well, having hands would be a good start.

    In a world where nomadic elven tribes fight with interstate traffic, Gregory Lombard must decide how much he's willing to risk for a chance to make a difference before his curse steals the last of his humanity

    But is that decision even his to make at this point?


Legion Printing
http://www.legion-bhm.com


----------

